# day 60 and labour has started is this to soon



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK i think missy has just gone into labour way to soon for my likeing shes only day 60 and even tho i have a box im not happy with where it is anyway ive just noticed a bloody show arond her backend shes cleaning loads my other cat who gave birth last week had her show the night b4 her kittens came so im thinking this is it but she gave birth on day 68 shes sjowed no signs of things could hppen at all so can labour catch them by suprise just like us to is day 60 ok for kittens to be born


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been reading like a maniac on birth pregnancy etc and most of the info I have found says that day 60 is ok but not before then... are you totally sure she is at day 60 and no more than this? Good luck anyway


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

yes i saw her mateing we got a male cat he was a unwanted pet and within 48hrs of us bringing him home she went on call and it was impossible to keep them apart unfortantly the male escaped 2 days later when he was due to be done we have posters up everywear and called all local vets ect so yes i know they mated on june 15th and 16th we brought him home the 14th


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

my calculations are that she is only 59 days from 1st mating... I would maybe get her to the vets just incase. Good luck X


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

shes not in full labour shes had a show a few people ive soke to said their cats had a show up to a week b4 so ive caled down a little i was going by what nala did last week she has a show then kittens 12 hrs later but she was also very restelss misy just laying their not bothered at all


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ok so hopefully a false alarm and there will be a few more days yet  X


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

yep but i see a few sleepless night ahead just like i was with nala


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

dont worry too much one of my girls had a show a week before giving birth kittens are viable from 59 days the typical being 63/65 days but will more then likely be very small as they gain most of there weight the last 3 weeks of gestation,try putting a box in a wardrobe in your bedroom with the door shut if you have now where else she needs to be kept quite,even if she can last a couple more days this will give the kittens lungs more time to mature. hope this helps!


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

i cant do that as i still have 1 child sleeping in our room ive managed to get a area for her


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

How is your Missy? have you got any news yet....I THINK we may have lost some plug overnight/this morning. Getting nervous now hmy:


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

no kittens thankgod tbh im very happy shes held on but shes growing very fast ild say shes doubled in size since last week lol shes keeps forgetting how big she is and getting stuck shes nesting loads and i keep thinking oh tonight tonight but i think time will tell lol my other kittens are 2 weeks old today they grow so fast missy loves them tho i think she thinks they are hers as when they cry shes crys and nala allows her to clean them


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

also she has alot of milk alread so it realy cant be long can it


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I know I keep dreaming that Missie is having them, waking up checking her and she is fine  The whole household is having disturbed sleep including my 8 year old son who woke up in a panic thinking she had gotten outside (our neighbour has a cat who looks very similar!) He wouldn't settle until he had seen she was indoors and safe! thank god it's the summer holidays


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_make sure you have a camera at the ready lol. ,_


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Any news yet chrissy?


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck to both of you, hope all goes well. xx


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

NO but shes turned a little rought towards the 2 week old kittens earlyer so weve kept her away from them and her kittens are moveing loads inside today we put a box under the table and she went behind the box and was scratching it loads im sure it cant be long with the amount of milk shes producing


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

morning hope you had a good night... Do you have new arrivals yet?


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

NO but shes even threw her pregnacy only been a small eater and shes just cryed at me for food which she never does and still lots of cleaning she keeps trying to get down to the 2 week old kittens to


----------

